# Bug Deflector.. which one?



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

fellas... I see Brian has two listed on yournissanparts.com...

which bug deflector is best, and why? Got any pics?


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

What are the choices? I have the factory deflector on my truck. I got it because I liked the way it contours to the hood, a much cleaner look to me. On the downside it does not
protect the leading edges of the front fenders. I shall cure that when I get the 3-M clear
protective film hopefull in the next month or two.

OkieScot


----------



## chorta (May 31, 2006)

I have the Factory one. It looks good and it was very easy to install.


----------



## Noscuses (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the factory deflector as well. It was very easy to install using existing holes and provided screws. 
I also chose this one because it matches the hood contours.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Factory here, like it a lot and it comes off easy, no tape, great fit without rubbing. Great to clean and wax behind/under it when needed.


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

I also have the factory shield and I had it painted to match my truck:cheers:


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

thanks fellas... I think I'll choose the factory one... :idhitit:


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Anyone have pics? I'm considering getting one...


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the factory one also. This is probably the best pic I have of it.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

Factory


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

You can see mine at www.picturetrail.com/okiescot. On my white truck you may be able to see it better.

OkieScot


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics fellas... I just placed an order with [email protected] I think he had it in stock... I should be mounting up that sucka tomorrow after work.

I also get me bed extender from the stealership tomorrow... so I think I'm all accessoried up. I still may swap out the head unit for something that plays MP3s/ipod, etc.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Has anyone noticed extra effort in closing their hood once the oem deflector was installed. I did so I just hold the hood a little higher b4 I let it slam down and shut. Problem is when I took the truck to the dealer for repairs the idiots there tried to push it shut instead of letting it fall and left a dent right above the latch on the hood. What really sucks is that I didn't notice it until the next time I washed my truck like two weeks later.


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

d3l0n6 said:


> Has anyone noticed extra effort in closing their hood once the oem deflector was installed. I did so I just hold the hood a little higher b4 I let it slam down and shut. Problem is when I took the truck to the dealer for repairs the idiots there tried to push it shut instead of letting it fall and left a dent right above the latch on the hood. What really sucks is that I didn't notice it until the next time I washed my truck like two weeks later.


Lovely... well, my motto is to avoid any and all dealerships if at all possible.

I'll be sure to mention that point if I have to bring my truck in. I've always believed in bringing a clean vehicle in, and walking the service writer around the vehicle to make sure the condition is on record.

As for routine oil changes... they'll be done in my own garage.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah thats a bad sign. My truck visited the dealer for a day after I installed the bug guard, and they didnt appear to dent it. It's normally common knowledge that you never close a hood by pushing on it, but rather should drop it into place as you mentioned. Im very surprised a dealership wouldnt know this, but then again, it's a dealership. Too bad you cant really prove it was them.


- Greg -


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Yeah thats a bad sign. My truck visited the dealer for a day after I installed the bug guard, and they didnt appear to dent it. It's normally common knowledge that you never close a hood by pushing on it, but rather should drop it into place as you mentioned. Im very surprised a dealership wouldnt know this, but then again, it's a dealership. Too bad you cant really prove it was them.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


I always close my hood by pushing on it, but then I'm a LOT more careful than any dealership mechanic is going to be. The hood on my truck doesn't really have to be pushed down very hard to get it to latch. If it did then I would drop it rather than risk denting it.

On my old Ranger I actually broke a hood protector one time. It was winter and really cold out and when I dropped the hood it latched shut but it snapped all the tabs off the protector.


----------

